# work options for my wife



## paul1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

how easy is it for my wife to get work and what kind of pay could she expect. 

My wife has previously worked in interior decorating retail sales. 

Note we have 3 kids - so is it possible to work and also take kids to school?

What kind of salaries could one expect in retail and are there many opportunities?

Would i be able to sponsor her if i am sponsored by my employer?


----------



## avikal (Oct 10, 2007)

If she has been working in Interiors, I bet she will get work within a month of landing. You can afford good house maid, who can handle household and kids while she is working. You may need to plan the location of the house accordingly.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Paul1972

I assume your wife would be looking for actual employment? You should note that although you may be able to start work immediately, before your residency visa comes through, your wife cannot - assuming you will be sponsoring her. She must wait for the visa and will then require a no objection letter from you in order to take a job.

Most salaries in retail are fairly low with long hours expected.


_


----------

